# Help with Gyeon products



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

New to machine polishing so I've bought a DAS-6 pro. The plan is...

Clay
M105
M205
Glaze
Sealant
Wax

Now I've just been looking at Gyeon g2m bathe and Gyeon g2m wet coat. Do you use the bathe as a regular shampoo? And will the wet coat work over sealant and waxes? I've been told by a friend I should have the wet coat done by professionals as it can damage paint?


----------



## worktolivelife (Oct 24, 2011)

Bathe is a regular shampoo, bathe plus is a bit like a hybrid of bathe and wet coat rolled into one, in my experience bathe plus works as a maintenance shampoo for added gloss wet coat IMHO works better with a pressure washer bit like products that need agitating with a brush to work 100%, if you don't get the concentrate of bathe plus or the wet coat off It marks your paintwork ETCHES bit like hard water stains or bird deposits, I could remove the light etching but needed pre wax cleanser then obviously reapplying wax or sealant choice


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive got wetcoat on the car now and use Bathe+ as a regular shampoo to keep up the gloss and beading etc its been 2 weeks and still working well, i will be applying wet coat again in the next 2 weeks and carrying on like this until weather improves to be able to lay down a nice wax/sealant


----------



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

So he bathe plus will be better for regular washing? Rinse car then spray a panel at a time with wet coat and pressure rinse off? Pat dry the remaining water?

So you use these two products every time you wash? And will it be pointless using a sealant/wax if using the wet coat?


----------



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

I want to use a sealant and wax. The reason I looked at these products was to remove water easier without having to touch the car. 

So is it ok to use both products each time I wash and will using wet coat do anything to the layers of sealant/wax?


----------



## worktolivelife (Oct 24, 2011)

If you're already fully prepped your car with a sealant and wax I'd personally just go with bathe plus as a safe easy maintenance shampoo


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

The wetcoat and bathe plus add a layer of sicica on top, it's fairly hard wearing and can last upwards of a month. 

I'd leave the bathe plus as it's not something I've used before. I use carpro hyro2/geyon wetcoat as part of the mainance when I notice the protection starting to drop off and I don't have time to top it up in another way. 

On a clean car before drying on a fairly damp panel one or 2 sprays then with your hand wipe the pannel, it stops the etching as it allows for a more even coverage. After just thoroughly blast it off the car with the PW. Then go on to the next one.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Jamesvxr8 said:


> So he bathe plus will be better for regular washing? Rinse car then spray a panel at a time with wet coat and pressure rinse off? Pat dry the remaining water?
> 
> So you use these two products every time you wash? And will it be pointless using a sealant/wax if using the wet coat?


I would wash car as normal, go round the whole car and spray an even layer of
Product over the whole car, then pressure wash off and dry car.


----------



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

So because I'm using sealant/wax it's pointless using the wet coat? And I should just use the bathe wash? I didn't really want the products for protection as the sealant/wax will do that, I just liked how easy it is to remove water with them


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So this is a v simplistic way of looking at it. Over time, combined with washing etc, your LSP will degrade. How quickly etc is subject to lots of variables. 

Every time you clean your car the LSP is kind of rejuvenated back doing its job as the traffic film that sits over it is cleaned away.

Some will say leave it at that and replace once your LSP has gone, others will say topping up with products like Bathe+ and/or WetCoat is the way to go.

There is no right or wrong it's what works for you and what you want out of your products.


----------



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well the only reason I want to use the bathe and wet coat is to leave less water on the car after rinsing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You may find that they do depending on where your sealant/wax is up to. If the sealant/wax is doing its job still you should be able to open end hose the car as a final rinse leaving little by way of drying.


----------



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it safe to use bathe plus and wet coat each time you wash?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Jamesvxr8 said:


> Is it safe to use bathe plus and wet coat each time you wash?


Don't see why you'd use Wetcoat every time as it's got 2 months durability and bathe helps maintain it. Just use bathe each wAsh and Wetcoat maybe every 2 months


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Jamesvxr8 said:


> Is it safe to use bathe plus and wet coat each time you wash?


I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be safe. They are both LSP's/top ups, not some harmful abrasives It would be overkill and expensive though.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

As a regular user of Gyeon products since the summer, I would say that use normal Bathe to wash your car each time. It's a really nice shampoo a
which clean well and has nice lubricity. You can use Wet Coat over your existing sealant and wax but you don't need to use it every wash. I use Wet Coat around every 2 months just as a quick top up and sheets water well. It won't do any harm to your existing protection. Bathe and Wet Coat also add nice levels of gloss to the paintwork. Gyeon products are nice to use and produce very good results.


----------



## Jamesvxr8 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok so bathe every wash and wet coat every month or so. Would the bathe plus not be better? Would it strip sealant/wax?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Jamesvxr8 said:


> Ok so bathe every wash and wet coat every month or so. Would the bathe plus not be better? Would it strip sealant/wax?


There's no reason why you can't use Bathe+ every wash, I just don't think you need to. I use Plus once a month.
I mentioned Bathe as that is what you stated in your opening post, not Bathe +.


----------

